# Chile's Basic Pork and Chicken Rubs



## chilerelleno (Jul 21, 2018)

These are my basic homemade rubs, always bags of these in the spice cabinet.

From these basic recipes it is very easy to adjust them one way or another, no salt, more salt, sweet, savory, mild, hot or for particular flavor profiles.

*Pork Rub*
1C brown sugar
1/2C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/3C each paprika, garlic and onion powders
1/8C each of cayenne and black peppers

*Chicken Rub*
1C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/2C paprika
1/8C each tumeric, garlic, onion and coriander powder
1T each black pepper, crushed thyme, crushed rosemary, dried lemon peel and parsley flakes


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Very similar to what I have tried on the pork, I am going to step up on the cayenne and try yours now.


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for posting your rub recipes. 

I'll have to give them a try, as everything you make looks so good.

Back in the day when I first started to grill. I would use Lawrys seasoned salt and black pepper as my basic rub for chicken, beef and pork.

Did that for quite a while before discovering all the other rubs that were available commercially, in books or on line.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't use any salt in my rub, so your recipe wouldn't work for me.
But I'm sure a lot of the guys will love it!
Thanks for posting it!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks great Chile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksblazer (Aug 4, 2018)

Just finished making up the chicken rub.

Now off to the store to buy some chicken.

Can't wait to give it a try


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Very similar to what I have tried on the pork, I am going to step up on the cayenne and try yours now.





ksblazer said:


> Thanks for posting your rub recipes.
> 
> I'll have to give them a try, as everything you make looks so good.
> 
> ...





SmokinAl said:


> I don't use any salt in my rub, so your recipe wouldn't work for me.
> But I'm sure a lot of the guys will love it!
> Thanks for posting it!
> Al





browneyesvictim said:


> Looks great Chile. Thanks for sharing.





ksblazer said:


> Just finished making up the chicken rub.
> 
> Now off to the store to buy some chicken.
> 
> Can't wait to give it a try


Thanks fellas, really do appreciate the feedback/compliments.
It's what it's all about here sharing and helping each other make some good BBQ.
I hope people get some use out of and maybe even enjoy what little I have to share.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 4, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks fellas, really do appreciate the feedback/compliments.
> It's what it's all about here sharing and helping each other make some good BBQ.
> I hope people get some use out of and maybe even enjoy what little I have to share.


Agreed I love all the ideas I get from the forum. Thanks for sharing Chile.

George


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> These are my basic homemade rubs, always bags of these in the spice cabinet.
> 
> *Pork Rub*
> 1C brown sugar
> ...



Do you use Light or Dark Brown Sugar? I use either or, but I've noticed Dark gives a nice carmelized bark.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 20, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Do you use Light or Dark Brown Sugar? I use either or, but I've noticed Dark gives a nice carmelized bark.


I prefer a light brown turbinado sugar, but dark has never posed a problem.
The lighter gives a better color in my opinion.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2019)

chilerelleno
 do you use a food processor to blend these rubs?


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> chilerelleno
> do you use a food processor to blend these rubs?


No, I just whisk them together.


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 21, 2019)

Just made up Chile's pork rub. 

But I only had smoked Hungarian paprika. So that is what I used. 

Sampled a pinch of it it tastes pretty good. Can't wait to use it on some pork.


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2019)

A few key ingredients for a basic rub. Like the look of both. Big like for sharing.


----------



## ace_3s (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks, Chile. I just had breakfast and was full until I saw the picture of your ribs above - now I'm STARVING (LOL)

Keep on smokin'


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2019)

ksblazer said:


> Just made up Chile's pork rub.
> 
> But I only had smoked Hungarian paprika. So that is what I used.
> 
> Sampled a pinch of it it tastes pretty good. Can't wait to use it on some pork.


I hope it turned out great.


disco said:


> A few key ingredients for a basic rub. Like the look of both. Big like for sharing.


Thank you David, my pleasure to share here.


ace_3s said:


> Thanks, Chile. I just had breakfast and was full until I saw the picture of your ribs above - now I'm STARVING (LOL)
> 
> Keep on smokin'


Mission accomplished!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

I think your rubs are great Chile, your basic pork rub has become my go to, can't thank you enough for sharing. Is the "T" in the chicken rub recipe a tablespoon or teaspoon? RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I think your rubs are great Chile, your basic pork rub has become my go to, can't thank you enough for sharing. Is the "T" in the chicken rub recipe a tablespoon or teaspoon? RAY


Thanks Ray.
T = tablespoon
t = teaspoon


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks Chile, I got it! Making the chicken rub for tomorrow, just ordered a vortex, guess I'll be doing some wings too. RAY


----------

